# Pigeons



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am going to be picking up my new Lab pup in about three weeks and would like to be able to introduce her to birds right off the bat. Does anyone know where I can find some pigeons for sale? 

Thanks.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Where you located, I could probally get ya some.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I live in Clinton - Davis County. I'd love to hear from you if it's at all possible to make arrangements for a few birds. I really want to get my pup started out right!


----------

